# Sauvegarde de la photothèque iCloud



## Hxbou (5 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait quelques temps que je ne trouve pas de réponse à ma question.

J'ai un macbook air 512 Go sur lequel j'ai activé l'optimisation du stockage pour ma photothèque iCloud.
J'ai un forfait iCloud 2 To où ma photothèque iCloud pèse environ 600 Go
Etant donné que j'ai encore une confiance relative en "le nuage", je souhaiterais faire une sauvegarde de l'ensemble de ma phototèque sur un disque dur externe, mais comme le DD du MacBook Air est trop petit, je ne sais donc pas comment m'y prendre.

Je souhaite donc garder ma photothèque "optimisée" sur le MBA pour y avoir accès sans avoir mon DD externe. Mais je voudrais faire une sauvegarde complète (non optimisée) de ma photothèque sur un disque dur externe.

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières!


----------



## mokuchley (5 Septembre 2017)

je ne sais pas si c'est possible ( a confirmer par d'autre )mais vous pourriez utiliser CCC =>

https://bombich.com


----------



## iSimon12 (8 Septembre 2017)

Pour moi ce n'est pas encore possible. J'utilise le même principe de stockage que toi, mais pour palier à ce manque de fonction sauvegarde je veille à avoir un appareil principal dont le stockage est suffisant pour tout mettre sans compresser (en l'occurrence mon iMac 1,2To). Les photos sont donc automatiquement sauvegardées sur mon dd externe via Time machine.


----------

